# Katzper's Haunt 2013: Haunt pics, Creepy Family Pics and Video



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

We really didn't build anything new this year. I think its time to do some changes but haven't gotten to em. Maybe next year. Here are some "new" Creepy Family and Haunt Pics....Video I am working on.....Enjoy





































More Creepy Family Pics at http://www.thecreepyhousenextdoor.com/album5.html


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

They are indeed creepy!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

They photograph well with the sepia tones. I'm all grown and they give me the heebie-jeebies. Indeed, the creepy house next door.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

It's always great to see the family get together again! Very creepy indeed.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I do NOT want to live next door to these people:googly:


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

The faces are extra creepy. Real nice job.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Talk about genetic deficiencies.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

You always have a haunt "on the edge" Always provocative and super creepy. Love what you do and your family portraits are extra creepy.. Hot'Damn...


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! I have been kinda out of the loop lately and really haven't post much. I do appreciate all the support and comments!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Nope.... not lookin at these again, waaaay to creepy!


----------



## Sue_McDonald (Aug 25, 2013)

Love the "cow"boy. Do you have a how to on that one?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

The mask is made out of paper mache and unfortunately there is no how to. I think GhoulishCop has some video from one of our Make and Takes of me applying the mache.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Creepy indeed! Glad they aren't our neighbors.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

More pics of the Haunt itself....




























For the rest....
http://www.thecreepyhousenextdoor.com/chapter14.html


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Video has been posted to Youtube


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Everything about this just screams "horror movie setting". That is one truly creepy and terrifying family group.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thanks RoxyBlue!!


----------

